# Which new Fall show will be first...



## koko

To be cancelled?

My pick: K-ville (played out cop theme, crappy actors)
Second: Chuck (retarded concept and *WAY* overhyped)

What's your choice?


----------



## ShawnL25

CAVEMEN

Leave Chuck alone I've seen it and it's great!


----------



## Steve Mehs

If Caveman and Kid Nation make it beyond two episodes it will be a complete crime.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Actually, I find the idea that Cavemen even made it past concept stage, to a pilot, to be insane enough that it wouldn't surprise me if it makes it through the season. The idea should have been bad enough to keep it from ever happening... and yet it happened.


----------



## tomcrown1

Caveman Rated #1


----------



## DawgLink

Kid Nation


----------



## dbconsultant

HDMe said:


> Actually, I find the idea that Cavemen even made it past concept stage, to a pilot, to be insane enough that it wouldn't surprise me if it makes it through the season. The idea should have been bad enough to keep it from ever happening... and yet it happened.


And my husband says we have to watch the first episode just out of curiousity - he wants to see just how bad it can be!:sure:


----------



## Indiana627

Dirty Sexy Money
or
Pushing Daisies


----------



## Stewart Vernon

dbconsultant said:


> And my husband says we have to watch the first episode just out of curiousity - he wants to see just how bad it can be!:sure:


I guess it could have some of that "car wreck" effect... where people will be forced to stop and watch to see if there is anything really bad.


----------



## tomcrown1

HDMe said:


> I guess it could have some of that "car wreck" effect... where people will be forced to stop and watch to see if there is anything really bad.


HDME:

That is why I think Caveman will be the new hit. Dumb shows always seem to make it big-----ex MORK AND MINDY, CAR 54 WERE ARE YOU.

I could be wrong and caveman may go the way of MY MOTHER THE CAR.


----------



## dbconsultant

HDMe said:


> I guess it could have some of that "car wreck" effect... where people will be forced to stop and watch to see if there is anything really bad.


And that will boost their ratings up really, really high the first week - everyone will think it's a hit!!!:lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'll go on the record and say that I will not be tuning in for Cavemen. If at all possible I will turn my TV off so it isn't even accidentally possible! But hopefully one of the shows I want to watch will be on to occupy me.


----------



## Steve Mehs

10 minutes into Chuck I was about to stop and delete, but I'm glad I didn't. I really like the idea of mixing up comedy with a suspense series. The 'Nerd Herd', I love it! Plus, my most compelling reason to watch a show was met. The eye candy. I'll take the CIA agent over Penny in Big Bang Theory, which is another keeper for me.


----------



## Cholly

After watching about half of the Cane pilot, I gave up. I have my doubts about watching it again, although it has a good cast. I'm not really into watching soaps -- this is another "Dallas", so it will probably be successful.


----------



## Richard King

tomcrown1 said:


> HDME:
> 
> That is why I think Caveman will be the new hit. Dumb shows always seem to make it big-----ex MORK AND MINDY, CAR 54 WERE ARE YOU.
> 
> I could be wrong and caveman may go the way of MY MOTHER THE CAR.


While Mork and Mindy and Car 54 were true classics and great programs in their day, I agree 100% with My Mother the Car. To put Tootie and Muldoon in the same class with MMTC is an insult to them. :lol: Any program that would introduce an actor who would eventually utter the classic line: "What's a yout?" can't be all bad.


----------



## n3ntj

I think Caveman will be a car wreck.. I wanna watch it just to see how dumb it is. When will it be on?


----------



## DonCorleone

I don't get the Chuck hype...sounds really dumb to me. I actually gave it a shot for a few minutes and quickly turned it off.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's easy to say "Cavemen" but that's playing a favorite. I'm going to say "Life", it's overhyped.


----------



## Mark L

Cholly said:


> After watching about half of the Cane pilot, I gave up. I have my doubts about watching it again, although it has a good cast. I'm not really into watching soaps -- this is another "Dallas", so it will probably be successful.


Wow, I loved Cane. It was the one new show I have been looking forward to and it delivered IMO.

I have to say 'Cavemen' looks like the dumbest new show, but then again I wouldn't doubt it if 'Bionic Woman' to the dive first.


----------



## dbconsultant

n3ntj said:


> I think Caveman will be a car wreck.. I wanna watch it just to see how dumb it is. When will it be on?


Do a search on your guide - I think its preview is this Tuesday.


----------



## Lord Vader

tomcrown1 said:


> Caveman Rated #1


Obviously all the Geico employees are watching it.


----------



## Lord Vader

Cholly said:


> I'm not really into watching soaps -- this is another "Dallas", so it will probably be successful.


Oh, if it only WERE another _Dallas_! That was a classic, and to this day remains my all-time favorite night-time soap. Gotta love that evil J.R.!


----------



## elaclair

Lord Vader said:


> Obviously all the Geico employees are watching it.


The thing about Cavemen is I think it could be extremely funny, but not sustainable. I mean really, just how many different (and funny) ways CAN you say "So easy even a Caveman could do it......"??


----------



## DonCorleone

elaclair said:


> The thing about Cavemen is I think it could be extremely funny, but not sustainable. I mean really, just how many different (and funny) ways CAN you say "So easy even a Caveman could do it......"??


I hear you, although every time I open a magazine, I see they've found a new way to hide an Absolut bottle in a picture.


----------



## Nick

Cavemen: :down: :down:
If I wanted to watch two guys be whiny and effeminate (gay!?) I would have watched _Will & Grace_,
which I didn't.

The Big Bang: :up: 
Two Men & a Half-Wit, part deaux.; thin story line and I already know the ending -- nerds don't get laid.

Cane: :down: 
The mob moves to CSI: Miami - I didn't watch the Sopranos and I won't watch Cane. I haven't watched
serials (including Dallas) since I was a boy going to the Saturday 2-bit movies; I am barely making it
through "War" and I lived through it, but I can't remember how it ends so I'll have to watch it to find out!

Chuck: :down: :down:
Like upchuck, you won't be able to keep this one down :barf:

Kid Nation: :down:
Are you kidding me!? I don't get it. :scratch: Wipe their snotty little faces, change their diapers, send them
off to bed so you and the SO can watch grown-up tv.


----------



## BobaBird

And the "winner" is... Nashville has been put on hiatus.
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7459

Those who followed thefutoncritic's series of renewal/cancellation analyses (links on the home page) won't be surprised that this show was on Fox on Friday night.


----------



## Sintori

BobaBird said:


> And the "winner" is... Nashville has been put on hiatus.
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7459
> 
> Those who followed thefutoncritic's series of renewal/cancellation analyses (links on the home page) won't be surprised that this show was on Fox on Friday night.


You mean it ACTUALLY ran for 2 weeks? I thought it was only one LOL!


----------



## n3ntj

I didn't even know the new shows started yet.. too busy watching the MLB pennant races.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Did Nashville actually even air?


----------



## Terry K

One episode


----------



## JM Anthony

While I've been trying to pace myself, my vote for the absolute worst new show or any other show in a long, long time is.............. Moonlighting

The only redeeming quality was Evanescence.

John


----------



## Stewart Vernon

JM Anthony said:


> While I've been trying to pace myself, my vote for the absolute worst new show or any other show in a long, long time is.............. Moonlighting
> 
> The only redeeming quality was Evanescence.
> 
> John


The old Bruce Willis TV show from the 1980s??


----------



## Steve Mehs

Cholly said:


> After watching about half of the Cane pilot, I gave up. I have my doubts about watching it again, although it has a good cast. I'm not really into watching soaps -- this is another "Dallas", so it will probably be successful.


Same here. I made it though about half the show. It looked good and like you said great cast, but I just couldn't get into it. I removed it from my Scheduled Recordings list. First and only show I watched so far this season that I didn't care for.


----------



## JM Anthony

HDMe said:


> The old Bruce Willis TV show from the 1980s??


Nah, that show was pretty funny. This one is about a private investigator who is a vampire. If it was any worse, it could qualify for being campy. The programming guys must have been drunk when they signed off on this one.

John


----------



## Steve Mehs

I actually liked Moonlight  it wasn't as good as I thought it would be, but I still liked it.


----------



## Richard King

Steve Mehs said:


> 10 minutes into Chuck I was about to stop and delete, but I'm glad I didn't. I really like the idea of mixing up comedy with a suspense series. The 'Nerd Herd', I love it! Plus, my most compelling reason to watch a show was met. The eye candy. I'll take the CIA agent over Penny in Big Bang Theory, which is another keeper for me.


I got a real kick out of this tonight. There were so many "inside" jokes this show had me laughing out loud. "We're Mac guys, Chuck, we're IT artists" :lol:


----------



## Snoofie

Steve Mehs said:


> I actually liked Moonlight  it wasn't as good as I thought it would be, but I still liked it.


I feel the same. I fully expected to hate it but ended up somewhat enjoying it. The lead actor was very good and they are doing something different with a concept that on paper feels a little too "been there done that". I will definitely give it another couple of episodes.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Yahoo is doing some search analysis when it comes to this seasons TV shows. Nothing official by no means but the first 5 potential failures of the season look to be, Caveman, Viva Laughlin, Journeyman, Back To You and k-Ville.

http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/76645/freshmen-in-distress


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I at least like Journeyman enough to keep watching, but if pressed... I have to honestly say that if it was cancelled I would be ok having that hour back each week. I tried to watch Back to You, but just couldn't after the 1st episode.

The rest on that mini-list didn't even blip my radar.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Big Bang Theory, Journeyman and Chuck and the only new shows I watch that I'd miss. I'm surprised Life wasn't mentioned in the blog. I'm thinking about giving up on Life and Bionic Woman, I can't keep up with 22 shows a week.


----------



## JM Anthony

I expected (OK, hoped) Life and Bionic Woman would be stronger than they are. I'm going to give them a couple more weeks to see it they can pick up some steam. I thought Chuck was actually pretty good this week.

John


----------



## Lord Vader

Bionic Woman is a bionic bomb. Yeck!


----------



## zlensman

*Anchorwoman* -- this show was cancelled so fast, I wonder if anyone saw it. Is it not considered a fall show?

*Cavemen *-- The wife wanted to give it a look, but we turned it off before the pilot finished. Not funny, _can it_.

*Chuck *-- Even worse than being overhyped, I was personally underwhelmed. Bumbling, no-prospect slacker has to save the world. Sounds good on paper but, so far, not enough funny or enough action for me. It's too similar to Reaper, so _can it_.

*Reaper *-- Another slacker forced to save the world, I'm finding it funnier than Chuck and hope it delivers even more on it's potential. If eye candy is a criterion, Missy Peregrym is not hard on the eyes. _Keep it_.

*Life *-- This show hooked me in, just from the pilot, more than any other new fall show. I'm hoping it will stay and be great. _Keep it_.

*Bionic Woman* -- The creators of the new Galactica series deserve to be given time to get the ball rolling. So far it's a little fuzzy on what will be the direction and tone. _Give it time_.

*Journeyman *-- While I'm reminded way too much of Quantum Leap, this one isn't bad. I can take it or leave it. _Give it time_.

*Pushing Daisies* -- The co-creator of Wonderfalls, one of my favorite shows of all time, also deserves time for his latest creation to hit it's stride. The pilot showed plenty of the same quirky humor that made WF so much fun. _Keep it_.


----------



## Steve Mehs

> Reaper -- Another slacker forced to save the world, I'm finding it funnier than Chuck and hope it delivers even more on it's potential. If eye candy is a criterion, Missy Peregrym is not hard on the eyes. Keep it.


She's definitely my favorite part of the show. Damn she's hot! I also like Sock, or as I will always know him, Dave from Invasion. Reaper is different then what I thought it would be, but I still like it. A little lame, but I like the cast. Just wish I had the CW in HD.


----------



## fineware

I should be good at this game. I'm probably the only one who watched (and liked) "John from Cincinnati" on HBO. So, for that very reason (and unless we're leaving out premiums), my vote goes to "Californication" on Showtime. The fact that Mulder gets laid in every ep could be troubling to most people.


----------



## Richard King

Steve Mehs said:


> Yahoo is doing some search analysis when it comes to this seasons TV shows. Nothing official by no means but the first 5 potential failures of the season look to be, Caveman, Viva Laughlin, Journeyman, Back To You and k-Ville.
> 
> http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/76645/freshmen-in-distress


I agree 100% with Caveman. What a waste of perfectly good digits, but then I suspect we all knew that it would be. I also agree with Back to You. Journeyman I sort of like. I haven't seen the other two.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I'm still hoping for _Back to You_ to succeed but ...

Gave up on _Bionic Woman_ and _Chuck_ already.


----------



## dfergie

Don't kill Journeyman, Chuck nor Jamie...


----------



## Lord Vader

Caveman? Whom can I sue for stealing 30 minutes of my life?


----------



## jwittenmyer

I watched the pilot of Cavemen and didn't like it. Not funny at all.

I really like Chuck. I don't know why it's getting hammered in this thread. I think it's funny and clever with enough action to keep it exciting.

I like Big Bang Theory, but it's probably too geeky to last. All of the physics jokes will wear on people who haven't read Steven Hawking or taken a college physics class.

I like Journeyman. It reminds me of Moon Bloodgood's (who's VERY HOT) last show, Daybreak. Unfortunately, I think it'll probably go the same way as Daybreak and be lucky if it makes it through the season.

I've TiVo'd all the episodes of Bionic Woman, but haven't gotten around to watching any of them yet. I don't know if I ever will.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Well after two episodes Viva Laughlin is gone.


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve Mehs said:


> Well after two episodes Viva Laughlin is gone.


I made it to the third musical number in the pilot before stopping and cancelling the SL. Might have been interesting otherwise.


----------



## Sirshagg

Steve Mehs said:


> Yahoo is doing some search analysis when it comes to this seasons TV shows. Nothing official by no means but the first 5 potential failures of the season look to be, Caveman, Viva Laughlin, Journeyman, Back To You and k-Ville.
> 
> http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/76645/freshmen-in-distress


Of the lot I only hope to see Journeyman stay for a bit longer (still undecided).


----------



## alevine1986

I want them to cancel Cavemen so I'm not bombared with ads about the show every time I watch sports on ABC/ESPN.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Lord Vader said:


> Caveman? Whom can I sue for stealing 30 minutes of my life?


I'm sorry to say this, but... you took your life in your own hands by sitting down for that experience. I couldn't have been paid to watch Caveman. Well, maybe if I was paid a lot... but no way was I volunteering for that potential torture. I am only sad that I couldn't avoid the accidental glimpses while watching other ABC programming when they would promo the series.


----------



## Lord Vader

HDMe said:


> I am only sad that I couldn't avoid the accidental glimpses while watching other ABC programming when they would promo the series.


It's kinda like a traffic accident. You just can't help but looking at it. :eek2:


----------



## CoriBright

Steve Mehs said:


> Well after two episodes Viva Laughlin is gone.


And the really good news is that The Amazing Race (12) will start in VL's place on November 4th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Lord Vader said:


> It's kinda like a traffic accident. You just can't help but looking at it. :eek2:


Yeah, except at least with a traffic accident you might see something worth watching!


----------



## Steve Mehs

Woohoo, according to TV.com Big Bang Theory has been picked up for a full season, new episodes have been ordered. Same goes for Private Practice.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Is anyone else surprised _Carpoolers _is still on the schedule?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

There should be an episode of Journeyman where he goes back in time and kills the guy who greenlit the Caveman show.


----------



## Lord Vader

TV shows that ought to go:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21381811


----------



## Stuart Sweet

They mention Big Bang Theory which had been getting steadily better until the episode two weeks ago when it went straight to a series of pointless sitcom gags.


----------



## Richard King

> "Life" (NBC)
> These 5Top items are meant to be 100 words long, but when a show as irrelevant as "Life" comes along, it's difficult to muster even that much energy. The big, sweeping concept here - a cop wrongly convicted of murder served 12 years for a crime he didn't commit, then got released from prison, got a $50 million settlement but wanted his job as a cop back because that's what any normal person would do, right? - just doesn't hold water. Besides, Damian Lewis - one of the bright spots of "Band of Brothers" - just isn't likeable as this cop with a massive chip on his shoulder.


I find this show rather interesting, even though improbable. It reminds me of a show from MANY years ago called "Burke's Law", starring Gene Barry (from War of the Worlds and later Bat Masterson fame), about an incredibly wealthy police inspector who had a Rolls Royce, complete with chauffeur, as his police car.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I've never been much of a comedy guy, movies or TV shows, most don't make me laugh, but Big Bang dose it for me everytime. The cast really clicks, I just wish they'd layoff on the Rosanne cast reunions but oh well. Reading the synopsis for the upfront presentations I never would have given the show a second thought if I didn't see the pilot by accident on the Discovery Channel at 3:30AM a week before it premiered, I'm still trying to figure that out.


----------



## JM Anthony

I've switched my mind on Moonlighting (sic) and now find it kind of interesting. At least there's some decent chemistry going on. (pun intended) Journeyman initially started out decently, but has faded quickly. 

John


----------



## Sirshagg

JM Anthony said:


> I've switched my mind on Moonlighting (sic) and now find it kind of interesting. At least there's some decent chemistry going on. (pun intended) Journeyman initially started out decently, but has faded quickly.
> 
> John


WOW! That show from the 80's really took some time to grow on you. 

I suspect you mean - Moonlight (no "ing")


----------



## Snoofie

Steve Mehs said:


> Woohoo, according to TV.com Big Bang Theory has been picked up for a full season, new episodes have been ordered.


That is great news! This is my favorite new show and the funniest in quite a while.


----------



## Snoofie

Sirshagg said:


> Of the lot I only hope to see Journeyman stay for a bit longer (still undecided).


I have been surprised that I like this show, but it has held my interest. I had to stop trying to compare it to Quantum Leap and just accept it for what it is. I am interested in seeing how they explain how he slips through time and how come his old girlfriend has the same power. I read in TV Guide that it has become a modest hit. I take that to mean the ratings aren't great, but they aren't in the toliet either.


----------



## Snoofie

Sirshagg said:


> WOW! That show from the 80's really took some time to grow on you.
> 
> I suspect you mean - Moonlight (no "ing")


One of many reasons why Moonlight is a horrible name for this show. Everybody calls it Moonlighting. It's not as horrible as I thought it would be, but I have found myself not being too interested. My wife really likes it so I watch it on occasion when she does, but the whole vampire thing has been done to death. (No pun intended)


----------



## tomcrown1

I have never watched Caveman is it really as bad as some has posted??

Yeah I do watch the Big Bang geeks and yeah their are giggles.

Am I the only one who watched the new 6 million dollar woman???


----------



## Stuart Sweet

No, I've watched and mostly enjoyed. Lip sync problems in HD though.


----------



## Sirshagg

tomcrown1 said:


> I have never watched Caveman is it really as bad as some has posted??
> 
> Yeah I do watch the Big Bang geeks and yeah their are giggles.
> 
> Am I the only one who watched the new 6 million dollar woman???


Refuse to watch cavemen, although i am recording it.
Like Big Bang Theory but the last few episodes seem to be going downhill
Watching Bionic Woman but it seems to be a steaming pile with no direction.


----------



## n3ntj

I can't believe CAVEMEN is still on ABC's schedule. Talk about a stupid show!


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, new rule: Anyone who actually watches _Cavemen _ loses the right to vote.


----------



## n3ntj

I ditto that new rule!


----------



## Sirshagg

Lord Vader said:


> OK, new rule: Anyone who actually watches _Cavemen _loses the right to vote.


Sounds fair.


----------



## Lord Vader

See how simple that is? 

Ahhh...the world would be much better if I were running it.


----------



## Sirshagg

Lord Vader said:


> See how simple that is?
> 
> Ahhh...the world would be much better if I were running it.


There should be quite a few more "tests" too.


----------



## layla17

I can't wait until they pull that show from the lineup and hopefully replace it with something worth watching.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Cavemen


----------



## Steve Mehs

Looks like Fox is trying to kill KVille, it won't air again this week, last episode was on 10/22, next episode will be 11/12. Dirty Sexy Money and Reaper have both had more episodes ordered, but have not been given full seasons yet.


----------



## bobnewhouse

Steve Mehs said:


> Looks like Fox is trying to kill KVille, it won't air again this week, last episode was on 10/22, next episode will be 11/12. Dirty Sexy Money and Reaper have both had more episodes ordered, but have not been given full seasons yet.


well, with the writers strike, it seems the networks are going to air everything they have which would explain why the only scripted show that has been pulled is Viva Laughlin. Prison Break will end next week and come back in January for just a handful of episodes on FOX.


----------

